# Rusting Bolts



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't know what went on and don't really care.

The easiest way to remove the plating on most nuts and bolts is to use a propane torch. As you heat the bolt you'll see the plating oxidize away. Then salt water or vinegar for a while and the bolt will be nicely rusted.


----------



## wajoe (May 29, 2010)

Zinc fumes are really bad for you. If you must do this, do it outside and down wind. Better to buy rustic hardware from a specialty supplier.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Muiratic acid will take care of the zinc plating and also induce rust. Just take the usual precautions when handling acid.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Roger Newby said:


> Muiratic acid will take care of the zinc plating and also induce rust. Just take the usual precautions when handling acid.


Hadn't thought of that. It wouldn't take much more than a few seconds to eat away the zinc and a r

BTW - For those non chemists in the audience, Muriatic Acid is Hydrochloric acid AND is commonly used to maintain ph balance in swimming pools.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Roger Newby said:


> Muiratic acid will take care of the zinc plating and also induce rust. Just take the usual precautions when handling acid.


Hadn't thought of that. 

It wouldn't take much more than a few seconds to eat away the zinc and a rinse in water to remove the remaining acid. Then in a week the bolts will be nicely rusted.

BTW - For those non chemists in the audience, Muriatic Acid is Hydrochloric acid AND is commonly used to maintain ph balance in swimming pools.


----------

